# Alternate method FAIL!



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok so here it goes.
I was using the wife's Camera for this and she mistakenly deleted the pics. I should have told her I was using hers! 

Anyway I failed on the documentation and pictures for the challenge!:furious:

I do have a complete/unfinished three tier in-box made out of Black Walnut and Maple.
but I started out with Cherry on my first attempt. Yeah, three times a charm!
Its all my fault though.

after I cut the miters for the cherry frame nothing went together correctly! it looked like a 7th grader did it!

I figured out that the blade was not square with the miter slots! 
I cant believe I didnt check that after all this time. I assumed it was my faulty cheap miter gauge! no excuse and I learned my lesson!

BTW the ridgid R4512 is quite easy to square the trunnion! now that that got fixed I broke out some ash I had on hand and cut a new set of frame pieces, :smile:everything went together tight as heck!
I glued the bottom frame rails to the uprights, let dry. 
I found out the next morning that the wood was "Punky?" and glue did not hold! but that's fine I didn't like Ash anyway!

I broke out the Walnut! luckily the walnut went together excellently!
I have only a few pics of the construction steps from my i pod.
so here they are. I know this will not count towards the alternate method, but I do have a fancy shmancy in-box.

another issue I had was with my table saw blade. It is not flat at all... It actually creates a deeper groove along the entire cut slightly narrower than the 1/8" kerf

I am going to apply a couple coats of Tung oil then some laquer. 
I have to pick up a sprayer this weekend and afer i get it Ill finish it and post the finished pics.
now to start a new thread.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

limit on pics per post


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

and here it is


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks good to me so far... Not exactly a Fail. Keep going and It should turn out really nice.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

No fail at all as far as I can tell. You just took the long way......
Anyway, it's the end result that counts :yes:


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Ditto to what these two above me said. Nicely done... now finish it!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

If this is what you call a failure... I'll be pretty humbled to see what you call a "success"! hahaha Looks great to me  Keep it up!


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

what the other guys said:yes: and I dig your old delta planer:thumbsup: old tools are cool.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone, It turned out good, I just had a lot of time spent on pictures to document the process and lost it all.
It should be finished by this weekend.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not seeing the fail part here. This is a great looking project. I love the look of maple and walnut together. The contrast is awesome.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

Slick, I think it is easier to build the stuff than to make a good quality documentation. I've seen a few good ones but they are far and few between. You have to start somewhere. Just try again, you're doing fine.

Bret


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Failure to document...big deal!*



slicksqueegie said:


> Thanks everyone, It turned out good, I just had a lot of time spent on pictures to document the process and lost it all.
> It should be finished by this weekend.


Unfortunate as that may be, the project is just fine. I for one thought you had messed up the build... NOT!



Kenbo said:


> I'm not seeing the fail part here. This is a great looking project. I love the look of maple and walnut together. *The contrast is awesome.*


The woods look great in contrast. :thumbsup:
Maybe you can explain for those curious, what did happen to the photos? Will you be making any of the other projects? :blink: bill


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good for sure. Too bad about the photos.



woodnthings said:


> Maybe you can explain for those curious, what did happen to the photos? Will you be making any of the other projects? :blink: bill





slicksqueegie said:


> I was using the wife's Camera for this and she mistakenly deleted the pics. I should have told her I was using hers!


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Slick, thanks for posting this man. You just gave me a great idea for a wine rack I promised I'd build my wife.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Slick, thanks for participating! Looks like the inbox turned out well. As for the pictures, there may be a hidden folder on your wife's memory card that is called .trash (remember the dot in front of it.) If there is, you'll probably find the pictures in there and you will have a complete and perfect write up to go along with your excellent build.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

frankp said:


> Slick, thanks for participating! Looks like the inbox turned out well. As for the pictures, there may be a hidden folder on your wife's memory card that is called .trash (remember the dot in front of it.) If there is, you'll probably find the pictures in there and you will have a complete and perfect write up to go along with your excellent build.


Yeah, nothing there. But thanks. I just sprayed the final coat of poly. I'll put it all together and take a few pics of it completed tonight hopefully.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

Finished and in the wife's sewing room. She quickly took possession of this one. 

But here it is. Im rather proud of the tight miters. No gaps on any joint. 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

WOW! If that is what you consider a fail...... you can come and fail at my house all day!

Really, a great looking project. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

+1 on what Johnny said. This turned out absolutel beautiful and you should be very proud of it. Fantastic project and very very nice work.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Beautiful selection of woods and great craftsmanship.
Nice job Slick..........:thumbsup:


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

you trying to pull a "slick" one on us? If thats a fail I hope you never succeed...we wont stand a chance. Great build bud


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

No wonder your wife took posession if this one, it looks absolutely great! And a good thing with the "failures" are that we learn a lot along the way.


----------



## woodtick greg (Sep 12, 2011)

slick, just saw your finished project, looks great n matches the decor to. hope the candles are your wifes. lol :laughing:


----------

